# Men and BBQs



## jambo (Sep 7, 2009)

_I came across this a while ago and had to laugh. For the men who like BBQs, its like looking in a mirror_

Now that BBQ season has arrived, it is perhaps a good idea to remind one and all of the tremendous significance of barbeques in the fabric of society and why men have barbequed meat from the dawn of civilization. Keep up the good work, men!

BBQ: It's the only type of cooking a real man will do. 

When a man volunteers to do the BBQ the following chain of events are put into motion: 

1) The woman buys the food.

2) The woman makes the salad, vegetables, and dessert.

3) The woman prepares the meat for cooking, places it on a tray along with the necessary cooking utensils and sauces, and takes it to the man who is lounging beside the grill -- beer in hand. 

Here comes the important part ....

4) THE MAN PLACES THE MEAT ON THE GRILL. 

More routine.... 
5) The woman goes inside to organize the plates and cutlery. 

6) The woman comes out to tell the man that the meat is burning. He thanks her and asks if she will bring another beer while he deals with the situation. 

Important again .... 
7) THE MAN TAKES THE MEAT OFF THE GRILL AND HANDS IT TO THE WOMAN. 

More routine..... 
8) The woman prepares the plates, salad, bread, utensils, napkins, sauces, and brings them to the table.

9) After eating, the woman clears the table and does the dishes. And most of all .... 

10) Everyone PRAISES the man and THANKS him for his cooking efforts. 

11) The man asks the woman how she enjoyed "her night off." 
And, upon seeing her annoyed reaction, concludes that there's just no pleasing some women.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Hamalas (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Curt (Sep 7, 2009)

There's a BBQ season?


----------



## Piano Hero (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## smhbbag (Sep 7, 2009)

Hilarious 

But I must add - that is not BBQ. That is grilling. One does not "barbecue" something. It's not a verb. 

Barbecue is a special type of meat, varying slightly based on where you go.

This should explain it all:

[video=youtube;6ubTQfr_tyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ubTQfr_tyY[/video]


----------



## Hamalas (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting Stuart! However, as I reread your post I realize that there is one error here. (Don't worry, being from Ireland you would have no way of knowing) but you seem to equate BBQ with grilling out. They are, in fact, two different things. Please see the (previously posted I know) video below:

[video=youtube;6ubTQfr_tyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ubTQfr_tyY[/video]

-----Added 9/7/2009 at 08:14:02 EST-----

Darn! Jeremy beat me to it!


----------



## smhbbag (Sep 7, 2009)

haha, so close!


----------



## Edward (Sep 7, 2009)

Obviously written by someone who doesn't know the difference between barbecue and grilled meat.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 7, 2009)

hmmmm......I must be pure Yankee! I'm starting to not like the sound of that!


----------



## Turtle (Sep 7, 2009)

smhbbag said:


> Hilarious
> 
> But I must add - that is not BBQ. That is grilling.



For the purist there is a difference.. but I think the definition is changing.. or has already changed for most.

But if you have one of these in your back yard, you might be an orthodox believer of historic BBQ. 

komodokamado


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 7, 2009)

People across the pond are clueless.......we get our own beer so there is not a bunch of froth in the mug!!!


----------



## Curt (Sep 7, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> People across the pond are clueless.......we get our own beer so there is not a bunch of froth in the mug!!!



Amen. We also drink it cold.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 7, 2009)

Curt said:


> There's a BBQ season?



Yes. Jan 1st through Dec 31st.


----------



## Ruby (Sep 7, 2009)

It's okay, Stuart. In Australia a BBQ is grilling our meat outdoors, too and it usually goes just like you said!.


----------



## jambo (Sep 8, 2009)

Ruby said:


> It's okay, Stuart. In Australia a BBQ is grilling our meat outdoors, too and it usually goes just like you said!.



Good on ya cobber for explaining the barbie.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll have you know that I help select the meat, thank you very much!


----------



## Hamalas (Sep 8, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I'll have you know that I help select the meat, thank you very much!



I'll have you know we shoot the meat too!


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 8, 2009)

Yesterday, I thought our house was on fire until I realized that the fella next door was grilling. Maybe I should have offered him a beer?


----------



## Skyler (Sep 8, 2009)

I had someone tell me I looked like Rhett recently... 

What's up with the vanishing signatures?


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 8, 2009)




----------

